# Barking at strangers...



## Tommytitbits (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys  

I have a 15-month Cockapoo named Disco. He's the most affectionate and loving boy but he seems to be extremely territorial when it comes to our house and new people coming in. I understand that dogs have been bred to protect us, but he sometimes does it to random strangers that approach me/in other peoples houses that aren't even his own!! 

He barks with a tail wag but I wondered if there is anything I can do to stop this? I've tried praising him when he is quiet but it doesn't seem to do anything. I feel like perhaps it's just innate in him?

Any help much appreciated <3 xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many dogs that bark at people are actually a little worried about the people and barking to ask them to give a little space. Tail wags can also be deceptive and actually indicate a little bit of conflict, ie a dog who mostly likes people but can sometimes be a bit concerned. 

When new people come in ask them to ignore him and let him stay with you where you can give him lots of tasty treats to associate with the new people. When he feels happy enough he can go and say hello if he wants to but leave that up to him. Don't get people to give him treats as that can cause him to be conflicted


----------



## pawbuddy (Oct 28, 2018)

I have seen some dog owner utilize the anti-bark collar, some feel bad and cruel to the dog, some feel it is just a form of training session to avoid excessive barking at night.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In the case of barking at people any form of punishment which the anti bark collars most certainly are is likely to make the underlying issue much worse so certainly not to be recommended.


----------

